# Help with Pkg Location



## Alita (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello

Solved
after googling i used the

Add following line to "/usr/local/etc/pkg.conf":
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
OSVERSION = 1200056;

Thank You


FreeBSD 12.1 AMD 64
Can You please tell me how i can edit or add the current pkg location as i am seeing please wait for almost 10 minutes finally it says Signature is not valid

So far I opened the /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf

I set it now to
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",

and I set enabled to no

and it was set for quarterly
I can not seem to find what path that is working to add there

Thank You


----------

